# How to display a7II live view on PC screen without sophisticated tethering software?



## Vicky12 (Dec 20, 2015)

How to display a7II live view on PC screen without sophisticated tethering software?

Camera: Sony a7II.
Computer: ThinkPad T540p.

We need:
1.To have the camera connected to a computer showing the live view of the camera.
2.Whatever showing on the computer's screen is projected to a large screen in a livingroom.

No need: No need of sophisticated software.  No need of editing or re-touching or post production.

Is there a connector or adapter able to achieve this purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 20, 2015)

HDMI cable.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

Did you read the manual? Sony eSupport - ILCE-7M2 - Support 
This camera has built in WiFi & NFC, if the TV is is a Sony with BRAVIA Sync you wouldn't need any cables at all.


----------



## Vicky12 (Dec 21, 2015)

[QUOoTE="Scatterbrained, post: 3566814, member: 59447"]HDMI cable.[/QUOTE]

Thank you.

Yes, HDMI cable does the job, but unfortunately there is no HDMI in put port on common computers.
What than?


----------



## Vicky12 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Did you read the manual? Sony eSupport - ILCE-7M2 - Support
> This camera has built in WiFi & NFC, if the TV is is a Sony with BRAVIA Sync you wouldn't need any cables at all.



Thank you.

Yes, the Wifi function will do the job.  But for some reason, we prefer having the a7II and a7 cameras, especially when vintage primes are mounted and M mode is in use, connected to our PCs and notebooks to the Wifi & NFC.


----------

